# Another DIY Flash Modifier for Traveler Photographers



## surapon (Jan 17, 2015)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I love my big / The Best of Flash Modification " Graslon 4100 F", But too big to carry around the world.
Yes That Why I do this DIY to keep inside Big enverlope = size 11" x 9" only and can fit in my camera Back Pack.
Yes, Work great for me = Beautiful soft Light, and Sprade of Light can cover the group of people with in 12-15 feet..
Enjoy.
Surapon.

PS. The 2X4 Lay in fluorescent Office Lighting fixture's Lens are perfected design to spread the light more than 50 years ago By G.E. Company, And Now = Standard of all Lighting Fixtures around the world, That Why, I use this Acrylic Prismatic Lens for my DIY.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, Work great for me = Beautiful soft Light, and Sprade of Light can cover the group of people with in 12-15 feet..


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, Work great for me = Beautiful soft Light, and Sprade of Light can cover the group of people with in 12-15 feet..


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, Work great for me = Beautiful soft Light, and Sprade of Light can cover the group of people with in 12-15 feet..


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, Work great for me = Beautiful soft Light, and Sprade of Light can cover the group of people with in 12-15 feet..
Have a great week end, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon

PS. Next week, I will use this New DIY to shoot the group Photos for you to see----Thanks for visit this post, Sir/ Madame.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.

Have a great weekend Sir.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2015)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.
> 
> Have a great weekend Sir.



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Click.
Glad that you like this DIY, Just 2 days ago that I think---And Build this One, Now, I will forget The Big Graslon, When I go aboards, and use this instead.
Yes, Sir. It very easy to carry on the airplane too, Just Flat Big Envelope.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------

